# أمن الاتصالات عبر الانترنت VOIP Security



## shatobr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا مشترك جديد في هذا المنتدي القيم الذي وجدنه بالصدفة ومشاركة مني لكم اقدم لكم المدونة التالية المjخصصه ب VOIP
http://shatob.blogspot.com/
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## shatobr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لدي بعض الكتب في هذا المجال باللغة الانجليزية طبعا اذا كان لديكم الرغبة ممكن ان ارفعا من خلال هذا المنتدي


----------



## zawawiphone (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shatobr (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الكتاب هو
Securing Voip networks 
Threats, Vulnerabilities and Countermeasures 
انشاء الله ارفعة الليله بعد ماارجع البيت 
ومايصير خاطرك الا طيب


----------



## shatobr (13 أكتوبر 2009)

حاولت رفع الكتاب لكن الموقع يقول انه يجب ان تكون مشاركاتي 100 حتى يتسنى لي رفع الملفات


----------



## حسام 2009 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------

